# ADA: The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest Gallery



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Look at the Japanese's strong emphasis on effective employment of hardscape and vertical space: 2003, 2002, 2001. :shock:

The past three winning 1st Place entries:

*2003*









*2002*









*2001*









Many of these tanks rival and, in some cases, surpass Mr. Amano's creations IMHO. Simply stunning.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That 2001 entry is just amazing to me! A sunset/sunrise in an aquarium! Simply awesome!


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

i would say that the 2001 tank is absolutely stunning too..


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

I cry.....

I really cry.....


I cry myself a river when I see pictures like these. 


It's just soooo...

soo....

INSPIRATIONAL....WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------

